# Steam wand question



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi all,

This is probably a really stupid question but I don't really understand the steam wand. It moves laterally (i.e. from the black end being just over the drip tray to a couple of inches to the right of the machine) but not up and down, so I struggle to tilt a cup or jug underneath it without spilling some of the contents. Am I being daft here? Is there something I am missing?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Post a picture please so we can take a look.

How full are you starting the milk jug?

In most cases the milk should be at the bottom of the spout (no higher)


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

I will post a pic when I can get back in the kitchen!

I normally heat milk in a small cup to make a latte for my wife. I have the end of the steam wand in the bottom of the cup. Am I doing this wrong too?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Use a proper milk jug.

Using a cup without good technique will usually end in tears.


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

So here's a picture of the problem. I can only fill the cup about half full of milk to be able to get it under the steam wand without spilling. Then when I have warmed the milk up it has expanded in the cup (some froth on the surface etc) so there is usually a spill when I'm removing the cup.









Also - I take your point about using a proper jug, and one is arriving today. I got a 12oz one as I only make one milk drink at a time.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Removing the plastic paranello sleeve from the metal steam wand will also help to give you more room (and potentially improve your steaming, lots of info on here and may look to also replace the stock steam arm with a silvia one)

Hope of help

John


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks - I will try that. I had been looking at the Silvia wand as I saw a lot of people upgrade this. Reading a description it says it works in a different way to the paranello sleeve (i.e. doesn't automatically create foam). Can I still use it for cappuccino etc?


----------



## igrnt (Dec 31, 2016)

I had this problem too. If you take the sleeve off the wand, the tip was then too short. I put the coffee machine near the edge of the work surface, to give more room to fit the jug in.

Later I bent the wand arm, then even later I replaced it with the Rancilio wand.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Omikin. Yes you can still use it for Cappuccino. You'll need a decent technique but the results will be significantly better with just a little practice.


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

I have ordered the Silvia wand - looking forward to giving it a spin! Thanks very much for all your help.

In other news - I have ordered a Eureka Mignon as I'm getting very fed up with the blade grinder so I am really keen to see what difference that makes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great to hear you have ordered a milk jug too.

It will solve a number of your steaming issues - as will the Rancilio Steam Wad (vs the stock Gaggia Classic steam wand)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stock Classic panerello's suck.. The Silvia wand is one of the main to do mods, alongside the OPV adjustment to 10 bar (which is a free mod, and easy to do on older machines - just need a pressure gauge on the portafilter)


----------



## Boswell (Dec 27, 2016)

Does the OPV mod make any difference on steaming milk, or is it just applicable to the shot ? Most posts I've seen on it just talk about how much better the shot is, but I'd be interested to know if it helps for steaming too.

This will probably be my next task.


----------

